# Tub pipe fell in when I removed drain!



## bhum12 (Mar 20, 2011)

I removed the drain in my tub so that I could fit a pipe snake inside to remove a clog. When I pulled the drain out, the pipe it was connected to fell inside underneath the tub. It also somehow came dettached from the overflow pipe. So I have a five inch piece of completely disconnected pipe laying under my tub. Is there any way this can be put back like it was short of busting out the tub? There is no access panel, and the tub is at ground level (with no basement). Can a plumber reattach it?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome bhum12, to the best DIY'r site on the web.

I have never had to figure out that one, good luck with that endevour.

Mark


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

ouch, that really sucks... you're going to need access thru the wall underneath the valve. open the wall and reinstall it/replace it. hopefully its not an outside wall


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Clear this up for me,please---Did the part fall into the pipe? Or just roll out of sight?


Tub drains are fairly standard---If the part is simply missing---You should be able to get a replacement .


----------



## bhum12 (Mar 20, 2011)

The pipe that connects to the bathtub is what actually fell in. You can reach it with pliers easily. I just didn't know if there is a plumber's tool small enough to access it and reattach it. Also, for some reason, it appears that there is a bunch of soil under the bath tub. Is this normal under any circumstances? I can't see why it would be. I was expecting slab.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

bhum12 said:


> The pipe that connects to the bathtub is what actually fell in. You can reach it with pliers easily. I just didn't know if there is a plumber's tool small enough to access it and reattach it. Also, for some reason, it appears that there is a bunch of soil under the bath tub. Is this normal under any circumstances? I can't see why it would be. I was expecting slab.


What is directly behind the wall that holds the piping? 

Sounds as though that's going to be your only option. You need to open the wall behind the tub and reach under to re-connect it. 

The soil you're seeing is normal. Usually there's a square left open in the slab that holds the p-trap. 

For future reference, a tub is snaked through the overflow plate. Not by removing the drain.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the extension tube fell into the drain pipe you will have to fish it out--be inventive--a twisted up coat hanger wire might wedge inside the pipe nicely----there should be a P-trap right under that pipe ,so the tube should not disappear.

As to the dirt under the tub?---Moles----You have moles---I'd put money on that.---Mike---


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like a brass waste and overflow and the pipe from the tee to the drain has seperated from the tee. You will have to cut out the wall behind the tub to access the waste and overflow. Likely it's a slip nut connection. You should be able to reconnect it, but make sure the washer is still good.


----------



## PattyV (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh mike New to DIY. But your coat hanger típ amazingly really helped to grad the darn shoe piece and stick it back into place. Thank you,very much!


----------



## PattyV (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh mike. Your coat hanger tip really helped


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

PattyV said:


> Oh mike. Your coat hanger tip really helped


You are responding to an 8 year old post and OhMike is long gone.


----------

